# General > Upcoming Events >  CCF Auction

## Philipo

Hey hey everyone & a Merry Christmas

Just a heads up regarding the CCF n Toby auctions, there's a few dollars in the kitty from the cancelled shoot & other sales which will be transferred in the new year.  


With things being so busy before the end of the year I've been a slack with getting shit sorted, but will hopefully get a few auction items up in January.



I love that we ( the forum ) have donated nearly 30k over the years to two great causes & would be great to donate some more dollars to our now charity of choice the "Child Cancer Foundation"

https://childcancer.org.nz

If any one on here that feels like selling some random stuff, you are than welcome to donate the proceeds into the fund, it will be greatly appreciated 

Ac name H Gibson
Ac number is 38 9011 032357806
please use your forum name as ID


Cheers

Phil

----------

